# help!



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

so my youngest litter are now 8 days old and i`m wondering if it`s ok to clean the cage out now, or should i leave it until the 2 week mark?? it doesn`t smell or anything but i`m just wondering what other people would recommend doing?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

i think it was about that time when i cleaned mine maybe a bit longer...
i was told to leave the nest even tho thats the smelliest part! 
but instead i just took nest out and kept sum to the side then put it with the clean nest if you know what i mean so it was all clean part from one little bit so they stil had the scent ... just put babies with mummy sumwhere with sum food and they shud be fine while u clean 
other people will probs tell you different but at the end of the day if you feel confident abouot ur mummy then u shud be fine ... but its up to u 
xx


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

edit - (double post)
no idea what to say haha just listen to what everyone else says and make ur own mind up


----------

